
Ask HN: How much should I charge for a WordPress site? - __glibc_malloc
I&#x27;ve had someone approach on my college campus, another student, that wants a website built from WordPress, basically wants to clone an existing website. My skills are excellent, and I don&#x27;t want to undersell myself. I&#x27;m thinking around 50 an hour? for a total of 40 hours?
======
davismwfl
When we did some Wordpress work it would vary anywhere from $2500 on up.
Custom themes are always more time (e.g. more expensive). I'd say there is
almost no website you will reproduce within 40 hours unless it is the most
basic site containing only a small amount of pages.

Remember that clients will say, oh I want it to be just like X site, then as
you work it they will start saying well no here I want it to do Y not X. And
then they will cause content delays etc. And the smaller the client the more
changes and indecision, in general, so don't flat rate it. Instead make sure
to do it by the hour and tell them there is a minimum cost.

------
harakim
It really depends on how many pages it is and how much you have to help them
afterwards. $50 an hour isn't a bad number to start with but the hours are
something that you think more on.

